# Official VRC 'TRADE Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed) Part 3



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright. The last thread got a bit unwieldy. New year; new thread.

Some ground rules if you're wondering why your post was deleted. For vintage items only and this is a TRADE thread. If you just post an item without an offer of an item to trade, it will be considered spam and will be deleted. If you're trying to not so subtly sell something, try the usual places or pay $2 for an ad.

Don't forget there's a karma thread if you just want to get something out of your hair. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/vrc-karma-thread-no-sale-items-882288.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Need: Syncros seatpost, 27.2 x 425. Earlier logos ideal, not a GT era post.

Have: Ritchey Nitto Force post, Salsa roller stem 1" x 130, M900 XTR brake set (complete), other stuff to trade.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Need: WTB rollercams, sun tour bmx pedals, WTB shifter mounts

Have: more goodies than you know, never hurts to ask. I probably have it


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Whee, this is fun.  Ok, sticking with the format --

Some things I want to find:

Anodized brake booster plates for rim brakes - prefer purple, green or red.

Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dews/Paul Chim Chims/Other

Brake levers - want levers that are linear pull, good quality, light. (3 finger ?)

Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Azonic, Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatposts - 27.0mm and 27.2mm

Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with a seat tube that's 14-16 inches long

38/42t chainrings 110mm

chainring/crank spider 58/94 or 74/110, 15-19mm bore.

Xt 7/8 speed thumbshifters

Fire Xc Pro tires with red or blue sidewalls, or other tires with colored sidewalls

Paul Components Motolite Brakes - 1 or 2 pairs
Paul Components Seat Tube Mounted Chain Keeper
Titec Ithy's Gove Titanium Rail Saddle 
Titec Ithy's Patron Titanium Rail Saddle
Titec Ithy's Amore Chromoly Rail Saddle

What I have to offer --

ACS 2 speed Bmx Freewheel - 16/17 tooth
Action-Tec Titanium Chainring 20t 4 bolt 64mm
Bar-end brake levers. 5 sets. Brands are Delta, Tektro, Darwin, Norco.
Blackburn Frame Pump - Road, Full Length
Bloodline 24" Wheel Trials Fork (Magura Rim or Disc)
BMX Bars - 2, both chromoly and 27" wide 7" rise 
Bontrager Seat Post 31.6, 350mm
Bullet Bros Rear Derailleur Chain Tensioner Spring
Campagnalo Frame Pump
Campagnalo Strada Cranks
Cannondale Crank Spider (Hexagon Interface) 58/94
Cateye Wireless Computer w/ rpm meter CC-CD300DW
Chainrings - 94mm/5 bolt Three 32t rings, Suntour, Origin 8, Blackspire. Also 38/42t
Control Tech Suspension Seatpost 27.0/350mm
Coda 29t 5 bolt 94mm bcd chainring
Delta 'Deroller' Rear Derailleur Cable Guide Pulley
Deore 9 speed trigger shifter with Xtr bar-end remote shifter.
Deore 9 speed rear derailleur
Deore Xt Thumbshifters 6/7 speed (M730) (front shifter has a deore clamp)
FSA Afterburner cranks - 4 bolt (64/104mm bcd)
Girvin Flexstem
Gorilla brake booster - black
Gorilla headset locks for threaded headsets (two, SL & regular versions, 1x1/8)
IRD Seatpost 27.0x350mm
Kona Project Two fork from 20" frame 1x1/8 threaded
Mosh BMX Sprocket 28t, 1/8" 
Nitto Chromoly Riser Bar 45mm rise, 15 degree backsweep
NOS Crud Claw
Onza Chromoly Bar Ends
Profile Design Carbon Riser Bar
REAL Design Brake Levers (Canti/Linear Pull)
Redline Seatpost 27.0/350mm 
Ritchey Vantage Rim/Suntour Xc Comp Hub Front Wheel
Salsa Chromoly Stem 1" 135mm
Scott Pedersen SE Cantilever Brakes
Shimano Lx crankset, splined, 4 bolt
Shimano Deore Xt M737 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Shimano RD-L523 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Soma 100mm stem 1x1/8
Specialized Titanium Stem 1x1/8, 135mm
Sunlite Riser Bar 3.5" rise/26" wide
Tandem Extra Long Chain Ring Bolts/Sleeves - Numerous Sets
Tange Big Fork 1x1/8, 250mm steer tube, threaded
Truvativ Seatpost 30.9x400mm
White Industries Limbo Spider w/ 19t granny ring





Some newly acquired goodies up for trade. 

The Salsa stem is chromoly, 1 inch, about 135mm. 

The Specialized titanium stem is approximately the same length, but 1x1/8.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Got a request for some other pics, a Dura Ace seatpost and a Park Frame Gauge.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need:

A nice set of matching 700c 36 hole clincher rims for an 80's road racer.



Have: rims, hubs, frames, fd, rd, stems, etc...way to much too list, but if you have the rims, I'll make sure i have something you want...i need 'em bad.




Steve


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Need: A nice set of matching 700c 36 hole clincher rims for an 80's road racer.


I don't have any to trade, but recently was in the same position. I ended up ordering a new set of Sun M13-II rims. They're one of the oldest rims still in the Sun lineup and a good match for old road bikes. Plus, they're cheap. ;-)

(J & B Importers stocks them.)


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Jak0zilla said:


> I don't have any to trade, but recently was in the same position. I ended up ordering a new set of Sun M13-II rims. They're one of the oldest rims still in the Sun lineup and a good match for old road bikes. Plus, they're cheap. ;-)
> 
> (J & B Importers stocks them.)


Thanks Jak, I saw those while scouring the net...might be the way to go if I can't find something snazzier.

I nabbed a really nice minty set of Sun Aero rims off Ebay (nice dark bronze ones) that were listed as 36h...unfortunately 4 holes fell off each rim in shipping.

Steve


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: AMP F2 fork 1 1/8" threadless

Need: Answer Accutrax 1 1/8" threaded


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Want: 1" Klein rigid fork to fit XL Pinnacle in Moonrise.
Have: 1" RockShox Mag21 in Moonrise.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Sombody here had a boatload of tires with pictures? I'm looking for appropriate knobbies for my 85 & 86 stumpjumpers. 

For trade, I have some vintage saddles, XT pedals, specialized 175 crankset, an SR MTE 100 adjustable seat post that fits 83 specialized Stumpy, and Sequoia. Stock stem from an 83 Specialized sequoia.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Things I currently seek:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> Some things I want to find:
> 
> Titanium Bar Ends
> 
> ...


Ti bar ends. Mint (take-offs). I'd be interested in a Flite. Do you have pics?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the Flite in good shape has already been spoken for. I do have another that's a bit thrashed. I'd trade it for a chain or something. Pics are in my user photo gallery of the Flite saddles.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Want: WTB rollercams - any color.
Have: WTB classic or NP wheelsets or hubs. Plus lots more including small frames, forks...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Want: WTB rollercams - any color.


That makes four of us.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Didn't someone on here have a bucket of those old things a few years ago?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> That makes four of us.


Good thing I asked first. Besides. Not like I can make em! 



tductape said:


> Didn't someone on here have a bucket of those old things a few years ago?


More like tissue paper wrapped , ziploc bagged, tupperware.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

First was post #3..

And the guy with the bucket hasn't posted in this thread yet


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> First was post #3..
> 
> And the guy with the bucket hasn't posted in this thread yet


Hopefully with actual items to trade, somebody may find my plea appealing. 

Yeah, the bucketmeister has visited but shockingly not offered to trade!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Yeah, the bucketmeister has visited but shockingly not offered to trade!


Because he doesnt need anything.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted: 7 speed Campy Record road freewheel. Must be Campy. 

To trade: Have lots of M900, M950 XTR Cranks, derailleurs, shifter parts, hubs
Lots of M730/735/737 XT parts Pretty much anything.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone have an interest in a 1" threaded (white/blue) fork for rollercam brakes ? The paint is a bit faded but the fork is in decent shape otherwise. Looks like a 6" steer tube.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

might be perfect for my WTB Trek replica...pics?

What do you need in trade?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Eeeeveryone is doing a WTB Trek replica these days! Sheesh!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Eeeeveryone is doing a WTB Trek replica these days! Sheesh!


I heard it was what all the cool kids were doing....(at least the poor ones who can't afford 'hams)

Steve


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, here's that Redline fork. 1 inch threaded, steer tube is about 9 inches long. Just so no-one gets the wrong idea, the kitten is NOT for trade. Unless of course you have some tasty titanium tidbits, in which case he really might have to earn his keep! :eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I heard it was what all the cool kids were doing....(at least the poor ones who can't afford 'hams)
> Steve


The first part is true.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

phoenixbikes said:


> Does anyone have an interest in a 1" threaded (white/blue) fork for rollercam brakes ? The paint is a bit faded but the fork is in decent shape otherwise. Looks like a 6" steer tube.





eastcoaststeve said:


> might be perfect for my WTB Trek replica...pics?
> 
> What do you need in trade?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve. Reminder, trade only or posts will be deleted.


----------



## NumbNutter (Jan 25, 2014)

Wanted: M737/739 stuff, and a nice 27.2 seatpost.
Have: Mavic X618 Ceramic wheelset, Mavic X222/XT m750 front wheel and XT M750 rear hub.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

tductape said:


> Didn't someone on here have a bucket of those old things a few years ago?


You referring to my 5 gallon misc. WTB bucket?

Have: WTB Roller Cam brakes

Trade: Cunningham MTB


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have: WTB Roller Cam brakes
> 
> Trade: Cunningham MTB


hmmmmmm


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> hmmmmmm


I'll take the Cunningham without brakes if that makes it easier. 

The bucket has gotten lighter as bikes have been built over the years...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have:

1" quill polished Ti Ibis stem 135mm x 10 deg. Mint (couple of rides on it).

1 1/4" quill 3DV Ringle stem 135mm x 0 deg. Mint (never been mounted).

3rd gen. Syncros post 31.6

1" Syncros Cattleprod 150mm x 0 deg. with noodle. Ok shape, could use new stickers.

Want:

1st or 2nd gen. Syncros post 27.2. min. 350mm. Prefer 425mm.

Syncros Cattleprod 1 1/8" 130mm x 0 deg with noodle

Brodie U-brake booster

Syncros Cattleprod 1 1/8" 130mm x 0 deg without noodle


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

For T:







One is drier than the other, but they're gonna look nice in your beauty shots.
(Guess I need to start shopping your stash pics, lol)

Steve


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have: WTB Roller Cam brakes
> 
> Trade: Cunningham MTB


I've got a Nishiki Ariel that I could let go for say.... 3 brakes


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Need: XTR m900 crankset (must be very nice but not perfect)

Have: Super Record, Dura Ace 7400, Stronglight 49d (French thread) cranksets
Have: NOS XT M737 front and rear derailleurs (front is a clamp on bottom pull)
Have: Nuovo Record French thread headset in mint condition.
Have: NOS Regina America chain/NOS Regina CXS 6 speed freewheel
Have: NOS OMAS titanium center bolts for Record brakes (these are the early ones for nuted brakes)

I am aware of the prices that the M900 can go for so maybe if you need a couple items from above list????


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Have: nominal 20" fillet-brazed Ritchey Timber Comp (1984-ish), fits like a modern 17 (rear cantis, no u-brake). Would love to trade for an equivalent frameset a size or so larger. Good luck, right?

Have: 1990 Bridgestone MB-Zip, 20". Would trade for a 20" MB-1. Love the bike, but afraid I'm too heavy for the poor svelte little thing. Again, preferably just frameset.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ong said:


> Have: nominal 20" fillet-brazed Ritchey Timber Comp (1984-ish), fits like a modern 17 (rear cantis, no u-brake). Would love to trade for an equivalent frameset a size or so larger. Good luck, right?
> 
> Have: 1990 Bridgestone MB-Zip, 20". Would trade for a 20" MB-1. Love the bike, but afraid I'm too heavy for the poor svelte little thing. Again, preferably just frameset.


You're not out in left field I don't think. Just timing and patience.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You're not out in left field I don't think. Just timing and patience.


Agreed, Seems to me there are more big'uns than small. Might help your cause to post up some pics of your fodder. Also, is that a TR 20", or a C to C 20"?

A Few years ago, I was able to make the exact trade (20" for 21" TC) with the assistance of this VRC thread.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Have:*

90's steel Ritchey Cross fork with canti mounts. 1" threaded but short-just over 5" tube

Gold Ukai 26" Wheels with 7 speed/ rear 135mm spacing and Gold SR hubs.

Tourney AD Triple Crankset

Chrome Nitto Bullmoose Bars-early 80's

Trailmate 3-bar Cruiser frame/fork. Early 80's. Not the prettiest or fanciest but good klunker candidate.

Chrome Campania road Frame/Fork from late 70's-early 80's. Also with original Aluminum Nitto bars and steel Nitto Stem. And Sugino Might Comp double crank 53mm ST 51mm TT.

Kona Project Two fork 1 1/8" Threaded Copper with matching Velocity Stem. NOS with significant shelf wear.

Lee Chi beefy rollercam BMX brake

Everything structural sound, but ridden with paint rub/chips.

Here are some pics of stuff. More pics/details upon request. 

*
Want:*

1" threadless road stem. 90's preferred shorter than 110mm

Willits WOW 29er fork or similar

Zero setback 27.2 seatpost. Anything but carbon. 90's preferred but open to all

10-speed index shifter

XT pedals. The parrellogram platform ones.

Power Grips straps or similar

Large handlebars/seat bags for touring.

New School singlespeed and 29er stuff.

Surly fixed gear disc brake hub-bonus if laced to a 29/700c rim

Microbrews.

Open to other trades


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Need XT M733 two finger Canti brake lever


have: the same XT lever for V brakes


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

HAVE TO TRADE-

-Ultegra front derailleur, FD6500, 28.6mm clamp, bottom pull, double. BNIB
-Race Face Turbine crank arms, black ano, 175mm, 5 bolt, compact (58/94mm), ISIS interface. used good overall shape
-FSA platinum pro ISIS bottom bracket, 68mm shell (decent shape, and will work on 73mm frame no issues)
-syncros cattle head hinged stem, 1 1/8" steerer, about 120mm long, 25.4 clamp. about 15-20 deg. rise. great shape, just refurbed, painted face plate. comes with all hardware, special cap, etc.
-bontrager race stem, 100mm x 7 deg rise. 25.4 clamp. black.
-drive alloy pinned pedals. silver. used.
-cane creek aheadset, black, 1 1/8". lightly used.
-cane creek C2 aheadset, black, 1 1/8", BNIB
-rockshox mag 21 Sl ti brake arch, restored & repainted, came out beautiful. silver, very light.
-rockshox mag 21 sl rubber boots, great shape!
-Brodie 3DV purple ano brace for answer manitou 1-3. brand spanking new! mint! does not fit manitou 4+.
-CODA MAGIC mountain chainring set, compact drive (58/94mm), 44, 32, 22 t. used, ok shape. life left for these super hard to find rings.
-Ringle 3DV purple ano stem, 1 1/8", 130mm, 5 deg (?) body slightly faded more than the clamp..brand new blue decals
-FSA 50t ring, 110mm BCD
-blackspire super pro 32 t ring, 94mm bcd, 8/9 speed. brand new.
-S works gold ano flat mountain bar, 25.4 clamp, almost brand new, not cut.







WANT-
-Ringe turquoise 1 1/8" stem, any length, rise considered
-Coda Magic 110mm BCD chainring set
-XTR 950/952 rear hub (the dark gray ones) 32 h
-mavic 217 sunset rim, 32 H
-panaracer smoke skinwall 
-flite ti saddle black
-any other 90's anodized goodness.....

let me know if any of this interests you.

thanks!

bryan


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Need XT M733 two finger Canti brake lever
> 
> have: the same XT lever for V brakes


Would you care for dia compe SS7 brake levers?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Needed:
SunTour 7/8 speed bar end shifters.

Have:
SunTour Command Shifters
Shimano XT 7-speed brake/shifters
Various derailers
Lots of other stuff


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Needed:
> SunTour 7/8 speed bar end shifters.
> 
> Have:
> ...


Have some new 7 spd Bar Cons. Are the XT Rapifire or Rapidfire+?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Have: Charlie Cunningham Fixed Angle seat post 27.0

Want: WTB Roller Cams


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Want: Complete Rollamagic, will be great if is the aluminum version but the plastic will do too.

Have: to many things to even mention, just try me..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

patineto said:


> Want: Complete Rollamagic, will be great if is the aluminum version but the plastic will do too.
> 
> Have: to many things to even mention, just try me..


Just FYI, it's Rollamajig in case you ever try to do a search.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Need: Specialized Ground Control S tires, black.

Have: Same in Umma Gumma compound. Two with great tread, one with a slightly more worn tread. Side walls are in good shape. No fraying, not totally crusty.

Straight trade tire for tire or I'd trade these 3 tires for 2 black ones in better shape.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just FYI, it's Rollamajig in case you ever try to do a search.


Thanks noted..


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Rock Shox/Trek Mogul Crown Swap*









NEED: Trek Mogul Black Diamond or older crown, possibly brake arch & hardware too in 1 1/8" or 1" . Length, what do you have?

HAVE: numerous Rock Shox crowns in 1 1/8" threaded & threadless, let me know what you need.

MAG 1 1/8:
. 7 1/16 threadless
. 7" threadless
. 5 11/16" threaded T= 3/4"

Judy 1 1/8"
. 9 1/2 long down to 5.5 long threadless and any size in between
. 5 15/16" threaded T= 13/13"
. 5 9/16" threaded T= 13/16"









I also have a slew of MAG/Judy/SID parts, just ask.

-John Y.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

tductape said:


> Agreed, Seems to me there are more big'uns than small. Might help your cause to post up some pics of your fodder. Also, is that a TR 20", or a C to C 20"?
> 
> A Few years ago, I was able to make the exact trade (20" for 21" TC) with the assistance of this VRC thread.











Thanks -- here's the bike (was sliding around in the snow yesterday). I get 20" C-T-C exactly, with a top tube of just under 23" C-T-C. Which *sounds* like it should be pretty large, but fits pretty much like a medium -- about like a modern 17" hardtail.

I think a 21" would be a better fit for me. What I'd really love is a fillet brazed roadie or tourer in the 56-58cm range, but that's probably a bit of a long shot.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have Magura vintage levers.

Want 105 or ultegra 130mm cassette hub for 8-9-10 Silver or grey with good cones -races. 32 spoked


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ong said:


> View attachment 868723
> 
> 
> Thanks -- here's the bike (was sliding around in the snow yesterday). I get 20" C-T-C exactly, with a top tube of just under 23" C-T-C. Which *sounds* like it should be pretty large, but fits pretty much like a medium -- about like a modern 17" hardtail.
> ...


Probably a 21" then as Tom measured tothe top. The SN will tell us the size.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

here is a bit of a long shot

Have: pair of NOS 36 hole Araya RM 20 rims

Want: the same in 32 holes; RM 17 in 32 holes ok too


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

JJY said:


> View attachment 868228
> 
> 
> NEED: Trek Mogul Black Diamond or older crown, possibly brake arch & hardware too in 1 1/8" or 1" . Length, what do you have?
> ...


I'm interested in the 9.5 " Judy crown. Do you need a Psylo rebuild kit?
Sent you a PM


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Probably a 21" then as Tom measured tothe top. The SN will tell us the size.


Yeah, serial number indicates that it's a 20" (0B147). Weird how different the fit is from a modern 20"... I ride some modern 19" bikes and they fit fine.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ong said:


> I get 20" C-T-C exactly, with a top tube of just under 23" C-T-C. Which *sounds* like it should be pretty large, but fits pretty much like a medium -- about like a modern 17" hardtail.





ong said:


> Weird how different the fit is from a modern 20"...


Just remove that frame of reference and it'll help. Modern bikes and vintage bikes fit very differently, ride differently and are just different beasts. Even 1980's bikes fit differently than 1990's bikes.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Have: '97 Judy SL just rebuilt. Have spare crown/steerer as well. 
XT FC-M737 crankset. 180mm. Great condition. 94BCD

Want/need: Brodie 19-20.5" frame.....Catalyst, Climbmax, Expresso, Sovereign
Brodie Gatorblade or Syncros Powerlite forks


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't post a lot here, but have posted a lot on RBR and bikeforums classic/vintage forum if you want references. I've had these shifters kicking around for a while, thought maybe one of you might be interested in having them for a drop bar project.

Have: Brand new in box including cables, Shimano SL-BS50-8 8 speed bar end shifters front shifter is friction and rear shifter is 8-speed indexed and can be switched to friction. Same as these at Jenson. Shimano SL-BS50 / 64 8SP Barend Shifters > Components > Shifters > Road Bike Shifters | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Want: Nice/light 27.0 seatpost


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

*Wanted: *
Bike tools.

*Have: *
Shimano UN55 BB 73x107

Shimano UN54 BB 73x122.5

Sugino 38t 110BCD

Shimano HG51 8 speed 11-28

Shimano 7 speed 11-28

Shimano UN-71 73x122.5

BBG 39t Black Bashguard 110BCD

BBG 42t Black Bashguard 110BCD

Hunt Wilde Black MXF grips

Shimano Biopace 42t 130BCD

Shimano MT-60 175mm crankset

Shimano M730 175mm crankset


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

TwigJumper said:


> *Wanted: *
> 
> Shimano XT M730 165mm or 170mm cranks
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Need (1) Black WTB Roller Cam

Have Potts 1980's Fillet Brazed Stem


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Need (1) Black WTB Roller Cam
> 
> Have Potts 1980's Fillet Brazed Stem


The LD?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> The LD?


Never.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Never.


See, and that's what some say about their RC's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Fillet-brazed said:


> See, and that's what some say about their RC's.


LD is actually on a current build. Just looking for a lonely (single) out there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Just looking for a lonely (single) out there.


There are better sites for this Shawn.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

BadaBoom!!!!!


Fillet-brazed said:


> There are better sites for this Shawn.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Patineto, PM sent.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

shawnw said:


> Never.


Too bad, I'd go for that...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

I need a Rock Shox Judy 1" threadless steer that is 175mm or longer. I can trade any of the following Rock Shox Judy steer tubes:

1" threaded:

158mm long

1 1/8 threadless:

194mm long Steel

176mm long Alloy SL
197mm long Alloy SL.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

fat tire trader, we were working out a trade, almost 2 months ago. I have sent you more than one message. If you changed your mind that's fine. If you still want to trade that is fine too. 

Could you get back to me ?

Thanks.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wanted:

Bontrager BCX Red and Blue rims or wheels

Have:

Mag 21 1" crown
Silver Race Face Turbine cranks (compact)
110/74 and 94/58 chainrings


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a nos, still boxed blue wall Ritchey Omegabite 2.1 WCS tyre for trade. I'm looking for a mint Specialized Hardpack 1.5" tyre (or a pair). I'm in the UK which I appreciate might limit my chances but got to be worth an ask....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Not Hardpacks but minty fresh and era correct to the 80's:


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't remember those but they do look minty. It's all about nostalgia for me with the Hardpack. I used to ride them BITD and would love another pair.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wanted:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tductape said:


> Wanted:
> Salsa portage strap.
> 
> Have, lots to trade here:
> ...


I think Veloculture had some made years ago if that helps...maybe he knows of extras laying around?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip G. 

I need to send him a chek already.

I went shopping at VC yesterday. He saw the new project and that it was missing the strap and didn't say anything. 
Two words- Broke City!
I was worse than a heroin addict taking a vacation to Afganistan.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Need to up size*

Sorry definitely not vintage, but just built it up and realized the frame is too small, 17.5. Anyone have an 18.5 or 19.5 of any pre 2002 Grizzly that's too big for them and would like to trade?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

On the portage straps, I think Velocult had Jandd make a batch a few years back. I dont think they had the part that wrapped around one of the tubes though. Just the strap with two holes. If I'm not mistaken, I got the last one to put on my Yeti. Might be time to order up another batch. I know I could use another too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Wanted: (1) WTB Roller Cam

Have: Ibis LD Stem


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Have: McMahon/MRC titanium bottom bracket spindle 128mm
Need: same or similar (16mm shaft diameter, constant diameter, no rdges) in 111-113mm


----------



## Rambler54 (Jan 29, 2014)

1984 Stumpjumper Sport (1st generation SJ). Small Frame, approx 17 or 18 inches. Original components.

Anyone interested in trading for a 1st or 2nd Generation SJ Sport, SJ, or another old school mountain bike with a slightly larger or large frame.

I will post pictures if anyone shows interest.

I'm in the Tucson Arizona area.


----------



## rigid-til-im-frigid (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all-

I'm looking for some parts to finish my lil black FRO:








1. An uncut 26.8mm IRD seatpost in black.

I can trade (albeit reluctantly) for an uncut black 27.2mm in very nice shape aside from peeling decal.

2. Black King 1" 2-nut headset (early, no logo).

I can trade for a black Tange BMX 125 alloy headset or a silver 1.25" threaded King no logo.

3. I know its a long shot but I'm missing the original Cook Brothers seatpost clamp.

I can trade cool vintage mountain bike parts and/or cash, and/or hugs to anyone with one they would consider parting with...(trade for hugs will need to be within the greater Los Angeles area)..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Wanted: two Mavic 217/517 rims in Mango (orange) in 32holes, actually 317 "disc" will be ideal, but I'm pretty sure Mavic did not make them in Mango..

Have: boxes upon boxes of parts to trade, even the same rims in "Citron".








Send me a PM if you have the rims and what do you need in trade..


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Some new additions--

Have:

Campagnalo Strada Crankset 170mm
Deore Thumbshifters 7/8 speed (A little beat but plenty functional)
REAL Design Brake Levers (Canti/Linear Pull)
Shimano Deore Xt M735 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Shimano Deore Xt M737 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Shimano RD-L523 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Shimano Xt M730 Cranks 74/110, 175mm
Sugino GC Cranks 74/110, 175mm
Suntour XC Pro MultiMount Brake Levers 

Need:

Two pairs of low-profile cranks. XTR M900 would be ideal, but anything similar would do the trick too.
I need low-profile cranks because I am running a 127.5mm bb spindle with a Mtn Tamer Triple adapter and need to correct the chainline.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking to trade an 84 Ritchey 20" {brown in colour} frame/fork for a slingshot frame/fork doesn't have to be ridable but the first gen frame. If you want to trade early 80-84 wheels or groupo instead that can be arranged. Motivated trader, thanks


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Updated 05/06/14

Seek:

DA EX QR skewer end nut. 
Red end caps for early to mid 80's handlebars (yep, you know the ones). 
Toe straps: Binda Extra. Black 
Seatpost QR: Campy bell style 
Bar/Stem Combo: Mountain Goat
Chainrings: Sugino 24/34/46 black anno 110/74 (what the heck, 26/28/36/38/44/48 would work also)
Dura Ace EX Freehub small gear 11,12, or 13. (not sure they made an 11). 
Stem: Willits dirt drop or other DD with quality 1 1/8 threadless
3 matching Blackburn bottle cages from the early to mid 80's.

This is the smallest my list has been in a while. I like it.

Have:

Lots of trading fodder here:

t-window's Library | Photobucket


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Wanted: (1) WTB Roller Cam
> 
> Have: Ibis LD Stem
> View attachment 878207


Awesome helmet Shawn!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Silver Answer ATAC. 1.25" quill, 120mm, 10-ish deg rise, cable noodle included
Want: Silver Answer ATAC. 1.25" quill, 135m, 0-5deg rise, cable noodle a must


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a RST CT-Com II-TL 7 commuter fork. Looking to trade for a pair of wide 700c fenders.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Need: Shimano FC-M737 cranks in 170mm

Have: Shimano FC-M737 cranks in 180mm















Need: Shimano FD-M735 31.8 BP

Have: Shimano FD-M735 28.6 BP















Need: Shimano RD-M735 Long Cage

Have: Shimano RD-M735 Short Cage


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a really nice set of super light IRD cantilever brakes (look like Paul brakes) and a very nice pair of Tech-Lite levers to compliment them along with brand new Jagwire canti shoes. Looking to trade for a set of V-BRAKES.....Must be Shimano Deore, lx, xt, or XTR V-brakes. No Tektro or Avid please. Ritchey's would be ok. These brakes are very hard to find and really really easy to setup.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What color are the tech lite levers?


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> What color are the tech lite levers?


black with red decals


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

*pics of the brakes i posted about earlier*


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

in case anyone was wondering i want to trade those x7 shifters as well for some 3x9 slx, xt, or xt, or xtr


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Need some parts for a couple of builds that are eluding me so I'll offer up some trade bait.

Want:
27.2 Syncros seatpost - 1st or 2nd gen preferred. 3rd will do in a pinch. Min. 350mm, 425mm ideal.
Syncros Cattleprod - 25.4mm quill 130-140mm zero no noodle
Tioga Disk Drive threaded nipples and flange bolts (2 sets)

Have:
IRD Rotary brake
filed + polished Ibis Ti stem - 135mm 22.2 quill 5 deg. rise
3DV Ringle Zooka stem - 135mm zero rise 28.6 dia. - never mounted
Pedersen SE brakes - f+r in neon green
Magura HS33 replacement levers - NIB
White Industries AMP specific 3 bolt/Mavic 317 Disc wheels + AMP rotors - take-offs
Numerous Mag 21 crowns - NOS and used/take-offs - various diameters/lengths/threaded + non threaded
lots of other stuff in the cave. try me.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Have: Suntour Power Ring 46t 110mm (Good shape)

Need: 42t and 38t 110 chainrings, any brand. Low miles ideal. Also want a red 28t granny, 74mm.

Most of the big long list I posted is still current. At this point I'd really like to find:

A 74/110 or 58/94 chainring spider with a 15-19mm center hole
Race Face Turbine cranks - red or other colors, 74/110, 175-180mm 
Cooks Brothers cranks - any color 74/110, 175-180mm
Other nifty cnc cranks 74/110, 175-180mm


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Things I have for trade:*
Fillet brazed Brodie Romax and matching Gatorblade 19"
NOS XC Pro seatpost 27.0
Syncros post 26.4 x 425mm
Silver Hyperlites
NOS, boxed bluewall Omega-Bite WCS
VGC XT thumbies

*Things I'm looking for:*
Fillet brazed Brodie Romax with Gatorblade 16"
1" quill stem around 130mm (pref fillet brazed)
27.2 black IRD or CR seatpost 
Decent quality black bars circa 1990
Black u-brake/rollercam (not Shimano)
Amberwall Omega-bite WCS
CBR skewers full set in black


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Need: Fork with 1" steerer and at least 8 1/4" long. It will be going onto a frame with a whopping 6 7/8" headtube.
It's a 1990 frame, so threaded would be more accurate, but beggars can't be choosers.

Have: Judy crown/steerer


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Need: M732 Thumbshifters

Have: M730 Thumbshifters


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So, anybody have some M730 XT cranks in 170mm that they would like to trade for 175mm? Shoe rub, wrong rings, we can work out differences... Black arms preferred.

long walks on the beach helps.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Have: Ritchey Force stem, 130mm silver without cable hanger

Want: Ritchey Force stem, 110mm silver without cable hanger

I will be using my P23 for a 200km charity ride this August so I would like it to be somewhat more comfortable. Thanks!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Updated 05/06/14

Seek:

Dura Ace EX quick release skewer end nut. 
Red end caps for early to mid 80's handlebars (yep, you know the ones). 
Toe straps- Binda Extra. Black 
Seatpost quick release: Campy bell style 
Bar/Stem Combined: Mountain Goat
Chainrings: Sugino 24/34/46 black anodized 110/74 (what the heck, 26/28/36/38/44/48 would work also)
Dura Ace EX Freehub small gear 11,12, or 13. (not sure they made an 11). 
Stem: Willits dirt drop or other quality stem 1 1/8 threadless with lots of rise.
3 matching Blackburn bottle cages from the early to mid 80's.

This is the smallest my list has been in a while. I like it.

Have:

Lots of trading fodder here:

t-window's Library | Photobucket


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have:

NOS 32h Ritchey WCS rear hub








NOS Mag 21 crowns. 1" threaded-1 1/8" threadless+threaded--1 1/4" threadless.








NOS HG70 7s cassettes 13-30+12-28









Need:

XTR-ST M900 brake/shifters. VGC
Shimano straddle cables for XTR BR-M900


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Salsa Dirt Drop stem 1 1/8" for Atac stem*

I have this stem that I've held on to for so long thinking I'd give the dirt drop bars a spin but due to age and bad back I don't think I'll attempt the swap. Looking to trade for a Yeti or Atac similar to the pic and color does not matter. Mine is for 1 1/8" threaded fork and I will need one to fit a 1 1/4" threaded fork. If you have one but need something other than this stem get back to me and maybe I have it.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I know, I know not exactly VRC, but old school enough..

I'm looking for a beefy four bolt front plate stem in 25'4 and 1 1/8" with a length of about 110/120mm

Something like this will be great.








So I can perfect this..








For trade many other stems and a ton of other things..


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I just joined MTBR in hopes of finding parts to finish a build I've been working on completing. I'm trying to reproduce the Breezer "Black Lightning" show bike that Joe built for the 1994 Interbike show. You all seem like the most knowledgeable folks when it comes to this sort of stuff, so here goes. 

Want;

Interloc Vortex cranks
Avid Tri Align cantilevers in blue, or any other color with matching Speed Dial SL levers
Titec/Bontrager carbon seatpost 27.2
Ritchey WCS flat bars
Erickson Ti BB

Have;

Various M950 and M739 parts, V-brakes, ders, shifters...
Syncros Near Net Forged cranks
Kooka silver cranks
XTR seatpost 26.8
Avid SD 2.0 levers
Sram 9.0 SL Stars and Stripes shifters and rear der.
1998 Breezer Lightning frame 17"
1997 Breezer Jet Stream frame 17"
1999 Schwinn Homegrown Factory Team frame 19"
Time Sierra pedals with matching shoes size 43
Suntour XC Pro pedals, two sets
Lots of other, more modern and/or road parts. Just ask.

Also, if someone has a 93/94 Lightning frameset in 19", it would be more ideal than the size I have for the build.

Thanks in advance for any and all help. I'm looking forward to becoming a member of the VRC community.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I got the stem I was looking for, my project is complete (for now)


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have:
Black LX 170mm cranks
CBR E-type cranks in silver and in red
CBR F-type cranks in black
Magura Raceline D's with Carbon Fiber arches.
Turquoise Slamma Jamma 1-1/8"

Want:
Ringle Slamma Jamma 1-1/8" in red
ControlTech red handlebar
Mavic 517's in red
Red seatpost in 31.8
Red seat binder for 31.8 post
Red Kooka chainrings.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Trying desperately to wrap up a few projects and clear out some unneeded parts this summer. Hopefully these are easy ones:

NEED: 







Thomson stem, 25.4, silver, 120x5degee or 130x15degree (or close..)

HAVE:





















Variety of decent stems. PM for details if something looks interesting

NEED:







Full set Ritchey-branded V-brakes, must have good logos.

HAVE:







Full set XTR brakes in great condition, or...







Mafac front and rear cantilever set (fronts are unused), or...







Mix & Match Suntour Roller cam and Deore cantilevers

NEED:







Suntour XC PRO thumbshifters, 8-speed, _multiple pairs_

HAVE:







Misc thumbshifters (Suntour XC friction, Deore 7 great condition, Deore XT rough looking, but works fine. Two of mine for one of yours???)

NEED: 







Paul thumbies (mtb bar clamp size, silver or black) and/or 9-speed shimano bar ends

HAVE:







Paul thumbies (road bar clamp size, black) and/or 8-speed shimano bar ends (also have original mounts if interested)

I have lots of other junk and needs too. If you have what I need but don't see something of interest, or if you see something you want but don't know what to offer, please let me know.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Any brethren out there with an old Suntour Mighty .8.8.8 thumb shifter. Just need one. Much to trade!


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Searching for a Ringle Moby post 31.6 turquoise*

Hi!

I am searching for a Ringle Moby post 31.6 turquoise NOS and want to trade it against my 28.6 version:









Or I can offer a trade for other parts here:
Album Verkaufe / tausche / sell / swap - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de

Thanks!

Best,
Robert


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe I do but can't check till Monday.


gm1230126 said:


> Any brethren out there with an old Suntour Mighty .8.8.8 thumb shifter. Just need one. Much to trade!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Any brethren out there with an old Suntour Mighty .8.8.8 thumb shifter. Just need one. Much to trade!


What is the model number of the shifter?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted NOS 170mm Ritchey Logic left crank arm. Have much to trade in XT and XTR.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 36h Campy Euclid ATB hubs. Freewheel.

Want: 32h Campy Euclid ATB hubs. Freewheel.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Want: Shimano Exage LEFT thumb shifter mounting plate

Have: various small parts - let me know what you need


----------



## S Paul B (Oct 31, 2010)

*Raleigh Edge Parts for Old School Downhill Saddle?*

I have these parts for the Raleigh Edge, if anyone out there is doing a restoration. My Edge was stolen many years ago, but I still had the Rock Ring for trials riding, the grips, pedals, and derailleur guard.

I'm looking to trade for one of the late 80s / early 90s downhill saddles. you know the ones, oversized, like a football between your legs.

Will consider other trades as well, for parts fitting my vintage Yetis (Pro Fro, Ultimate, ARC AS LT, and DH8). Let me know what you have.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Wanted NOS 170mm Ritchey Logic left crank arm. Have much to trade in XT and XTR.


Can anyone help?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted Spin front wheel with silver rim. 

Have lots to trade in XT, XTR, King headsets, Nice wheels Mavic/XT some XTR some WI.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

*EDIT 8/11/14 - the Frame and Fork have been spoken for...

- Thanks!*

_HAVE: 20" Alien ACX frame (1st year of Production) with original UNO seat post and Tange Switchblades fork. Also has Tioga T-Bone Stem and Scott AT-4 Handlebars (with center coupler - not pictured)._

























_LOOKING FOR:

Anything... Bar end shifters, ST Command Shifters, XTR M950 bits, lightly used 7 speed and 8 speed Shimano cassettes, bivy sack, 1 man tent... who knows?_


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*WTB NOS brake pads x5*

Have NOS WTB pads 5 sets one in blue anodize.









Want: ATAC stem like this or one with cable guide under stem. Color unimportant but does have to fit threaded 1 1/4" steertube.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have- Unbadged, Ti square taper BB with Phil Wood lockrings and Enduro bearings (116mm)
Want- Ti or steel in 107mm


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Want: One pair of Suntour XC Pro grease guard crank bolts. Just the bolts.

Have: Lots of flotsam and jetsam. How about a set of White Industries titanium crank bolts?

I've got the BB installed on my daily commuter, but no have no way to squeeze the grease in. (So I'm missing out on the experience of having a little doughnut of dirty gritty grease on each side of my BB spindle from the overflow. Bummer right?  )


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Jak0zilla said:


> Want: One pair of Suntour XC Pro grease guard crank bolts. Just the bolts.
> 
> Have: Lots of flotsam and jetsam. How about a set of White Industries titanium crank bolts?
> 
> I've got the BB installed on my daily commuter, but no have no way to squeeze the grease in. (So I'm missing out on the experience of having a little doughnut of dirty gritty grease on each side of my BB spindle from the overflow. Bummer right?  )


I gotcha covered. Send me a PM. Traveling at moment , but can send when I get home. I'm sure I need some little thing - can figure that out later.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted: Black Avocet Racing II saddle from the early 90's (yellow label, non OEM)

Have: Turbo saddle (rainbow stripe version), Ti Flite saddle
Other non-saddle items.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

*WTB PowerBeam Rims*

Have:
WTB PowerBeam Rims, 32h, Silver in NOS condition (mostly still in paper wraps). These were listed in WTB's catalogs from 1995 to 1999 and was their top-of-the-line rim for most of that time. Pics below of the '96 catalog description and some of the rims I've got.

Want:
Same in 36h

&#8230;or other favorite rims of mine in NOS condition:
- Araya RM-25
- Specialized/Saturne/Saturae X25, X26, X28, X32
- Trek/Matrix Single Track
- WTB LaserBeam in 25mm wide size
Preferring either 36h or mixed 32/36h pairs


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Have: Syncros EA70 Hardcore flat bar. 22" wide with sweep. Great shape

Want: ??? Nice 1 1/8" headset


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

HAVE:
-Coda Magic rings, compact drive (94mm), 44/32/22
-Coda Magic crank, compact drive, silver arms only, non drive side is cracked.
-FSA 110mm 50t ring
-Blackspire 94mm 32t ring NOS
-RockShox mag 21 boots great shape
-Bontrager race stem, 1 1/8" threadless, 100mm x 7 deg rise
-S-Works gold ano flat bar, uncut 580mm wide. great shape
-Dura Ace RD-7800 rear derailleur, some scrapes and gouges. could still work...
-Race Face Deus headset, 1 1/8". BNIB.
-Specialized orange ano h20 cage
-trek light blue cage
-various anodized alloy nipples, silver, red, blk NOS, most 14ga. i think
-set of black V brakes, one avid single digit, other generic, no pads.
-Tires: (all folding beads)
-Specialized dirt control & master comp 1.9 (yellow bead)
-S Works Team control SL & Rockster Pro 1.9 (black bead)











LOOKING FOR:
-Coda Magic (or other) rings, 110mm BCD
-Panaracer Smoke skinwall, preferably 2.1", will consider 1.9"
-Selle Italia Flite saddle, black
-Front Derailleur, 31.8, bottom pull. 8 speed, XT or XTR.
-27.0 seatpost

thanks everyone!!


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

raidan73 said:


> *Things I have for trade:*
> Fillet brazed Brodie Romax and matching Gatorblade 19"
> NOS XC Pro seatpost 27.0
> NOS, boxed bluewall Omega-Bite WCS
> ...


Updated...


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Have: 1995 Nuke Proof titanium single speed complete bike with tune wheelset, caramba double barrel cranks and XTR brakes and more vintage awesomeness

Want: enduro dual sport motorcycle


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 1 1/4" Turquoise King 2nut no logo
Want: 1 1/4" Turquoise King Nothreadset


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Have: 1 1/4" Turquoise King 2nut no logo
> Want: 1 1/4" Turquoise King Nothreadset


I'm thinking that you can buy the pieces from King to convert your 2-nut to a threadless. I converted a 1" gripnut to threadless last year. You don't even need to be a dealer to order spare parts from them.

Seems like they'd stock turquoise parts, but mine was black. If you've not called you should give them a ring and see what they can do for you.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Have 31.8mm bottom pull m950 XTR front derailleur. Good to very good condition with a couple marks. Pivots like new with no slop whatsoever. Wish to trade for similar in either 28.6 or 31.8 in top pull


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Have:
1996 Wilderness Trail Bikes 18" Phoenix frame (#96494)
-dark green
-suspension corrected version with a 6" head tube
-140mm rear dropout spacing
-canti mounts
-excellent condition
-pics on request

Want:
Wilderness Trail Bikes 15" Phoenix frame

I'm 5-11 and 3/4 (and getting shorter every day ), and although the bike sorta fits me, I'm now leaning towards the notion that a smaller Phoenix will be better


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Want: Non drive side Suntour XC Pro Microdrive crank arm in 175.
Have: Drive side Shimano M900 XTR crank in 175.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking for:

One Minty Specialized Stumpjumper Tire

Have:

Lots of other vintage tires


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
1992 Marzocchi XC 400 fork. 6 1/3 inch long and 1 1/8 threaded. Good working condition, minor damage to decals.

















Want:
A late 90's fork in good working condition. Rigid or Suspension. 1 1/8 threadless. White color would be awesome
XT M730 platform pedals
Shimano rear derailleur above LX
New school stuff: complete front and rear disc brake set ups, stubby 31.8 stem, rear 26" disc wheel
Beer from your neck of the woods


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

A bunch of older tires that I have for trade. Some Kevlar bead, some not. Some as you can see are best for sitting not riding but some are in decent shape for riding too.









































































































Key things I would be interested in:

Marzocchi Shocks
Marzocchi Steerer Tubes (both 1" and 1 1/8" - really need one 9.5")
XTR M900 series
XTR M950 series
XTR M965 series 
Thomson 25.4 Stems
Thomson 27.2 Lay Back posts

Open to offers of other vintage stuff too, worst I can say is no. Also if item offered for trade is worth more than the tires I am sure we can work something out.......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd be interested in the Hardpack tires.

I might have the Thomson stem and M900 XTR for ya. PM me with what you're specifically in need of and I'll see if I have it.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry Rumpfy, SMRTIN beat you to the ask on those. If he chooses to not take them then they are yours and we can figure out something that works. 

I had a running bet with myself on if it would be the Hardpacks or the Zmax/Megabite that would be the first people were interested in. 

Hardpacks win handily since I had a PM within minutes of posting.......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Marty, you piece of sh!t!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

diggin' the Wildgrippers, sure I could find something to trade for them. still available?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, they are spoken for. The hardpacks and the wildgrippers are gone but the others are still around. Surprised no one has honed in on needing the gum wall Ritcheys..... I had thought those would be the first to go.....


----------



## mfhxgram (Jan 1, 2013)

wanting S-Works gold ano flat bar, uncut 580mm wide

thanks


----------



## kellyjk (Oct 3, 2008)

*Brodie*

Have
18"Brodie Sovereign frame

email for pictures and info


----------



## mfhxgram (Jan 1, 2013)

kellyjk said:


> Have
> 18"Brodie Sovereign with Gatorblade fresh paint and decals
> 
> Want 17" steel handbuilt with rigid fork


very interested in the brodie ....


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

classen said:


> Have:
> 1996 Wilderness Trail Bikes 18" Phoenix frame (#96494)
> -dark green
> -suspension corrected version with a 6" head tube
> ...


Dang! I should have known if I waited long enough a trade would come up. . .


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Have: Silver King Threadless head set 1 1/4"


Want: King Threadless 1 1/8" silver, black, or red




Steve


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Is the 1/4 CK no logo?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

SMRTIN said:


> Is the 1/4 CK no logo?


Nope, big ol' logo.

Steve


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking for a 1" quill (22.2mm) stem in 135-140mm reach with a good amount of rise - ideally a Salsa K14 - 26deg. I'd love to find one with a roller, but the fit is the important part.

I've got other Salsa stems to trade, a nice 120mm Titec titanium threadless, or for the right trade I'd swap the Klein MC-1 bar-stem combo that I want to remove. (Black, 135mm, 1" quill, 15deg rise, with noodle. VGC, uncut but has Syncros Steerhorns bar-ends mounted so there may be some slight crimping on the bar tips. I've not peeked yet.)


----------



## swami29 (Mar 16, 2008)

I got the Rollamajig for you


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

gone


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a 20-inch Ritchey P-23 Team frame (painted in the team fade red/white/blue) colors. Looking for the same frame in size 21. Only interested in trading for the fillet brazed version of the p-series frame, not the TIG version.

The 20" frame fits me okay, but a 21" frame would be fit me better.


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

raidan73 said:


> *Things I have for trade:*
> NOS XC Pro seatpost 27.0
> NOS, boxed bluewall Omega-Bite WCS
> VGC XT 7 speed thumbies
> ...


In addition to the above I have a 19" 1993 Brodie Catalyst frame and a 19" 1990 fillet brazed Brodie Romax with matching Gatorblade. Both are too big for me. I am after something in 16"/17" and will consider Brodies, Rockies, Dekerf and the like.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That Romax is *****in'....glad it's not a 17" or my kids wouldn't be getting any Christmas presents this year.



Steve


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

eastcoaststeve said:


> That Romax is *****in'....glad it's not a 17" or my kids wouldn't be getting any Christmas presents this year.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. If it was a 17" then it wouldn't be here in the first place


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Want: Black Shimano FC-6206 crank arms 175

Have: Specialized Silver Flag crank arm 175, these are the nice ones with thin arms


----------



## flo74 (Mar 7, 2006)

Want a syncros hardcore seatpost 29.4x350-400
Got a Ringle Moby maybe for trade


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

flo74 said:


> Want a syncros hardcore seatpost 29.4x350-400
> Got a Ringle Moby maybe for trade


Just buy a 27.2 and use a prefabbed shim. Plenty of light shims available. It works fine and the 27.2 are more common. You'll wind up paying dearly waiting for a 29.4. Been there. MTCW


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

Have: vintage 1/8" Chris King headset sans logo with base plate (***no stemcap, screw, star nut, scuff washer, bearing cap***) Freshly serviced bearings with new Phil grease.

Want: Shimano XTR M900 mid cage derailleur in unscuffed lightly used condition.

Thanks.


----------



## rammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Have:
1"x135 threadless Salsa stem, modified with a bottle opener

Want"
1"x90-110 threadless Salsa stem.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Have a 19" Brodie eXpresso, need an 18" version. Also would be interested in other like quality steel frames. PM for any questions. No dents or dings in the frame..... I left the sticker residue on it so I could measure where the stickers would need to go post a repaint if it would have fit me. Very nice frame.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Things i want:

1" IRD Macaroni Stem
1" CK No Logo 2Nut Black

Things i have:

Oakley M2 frame + lens (NOS)
Paul Stoplights front + rear (silver)
Paul Love Levers (silver)


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

Looking For:

First Gen. Specialized FSR 93-95 Rear shock Fox Alps, Risse Astro 5 or Terminator would be nice too.

Have: 

Rock Shox MAG/JUDY/SID build Stuff.
Avid Speed Dial Ultimate Levers in red ano
Clean White Bro's Cranks (the good stuff)
M737/739 Build parts very clean
Other vintage 90's parts, feel free to ask.

-John Y.


----------



## rascalxt (Dec 29, 2010)

What color is the Moby?


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just updating this one since the Catalyst has now gone. I still have this 1990 Romax, fully fillet brazed with matching painted Gatorblade fork (plenty more pics available on request). At 19" it's too big for me so I'm looking to trade for something in 16"/17" from the late 80's or very early 90's. Another Brodie or a Rocky Mountain would be perfect; something fillet brazed with sloping top tube and u-brake. Please message me if you have something you will part with, or know someone else who might. Happy to discuss all options


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Have:

'89 RM Stratos frame. 20" No cracks etc. After a 15 second polish with Mother's, it looks like she'd shine up pretty nice.
DX grouppo sans brakes/levers....thumbies, crankset, f and r der's
DX hubs on Ritchey Vantage Expert rims....even has a RM Wheeltech decal still intact

Need:

27.2 seatposts....

Have pics if interested.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Definitely interested in the Stratos...pm'd

Steve



Mike E. said:


> Have:
> 
> '89 RM Stratos frame. 20" No cracks etc. After a 15 second polish with Mother's, it looks like she'd shine up pretty nice.
> DX grouppo sans brakes/levers....thumbies, crankset, f and r der's
> ...


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

for trade: parts off a gt tachyon. 700d wheels in good shape, and gt crossover 700dx1.4" tires.

not exactly sure what i need but if you want these parts we can sort it out then. cheers.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Have: 2 DT Swiss Hugi 240 hubs.

One is 32h with Campy freehub and lockring. Can be 130 or 135mm.



One is 24h and Shimano freehub. Can be 130 or 135mm.

Both are new, never laced.

Want:

DT 240s, 340, 350, Hugi 240, or Hugi Compact rear *non*-disc hub in 32h, Shimano freehub. Color irrelevant.

Sram 9.0 carbon brake levers--the old plastic/nylonesque versions that made most brakes feel like a$$.

info at lacemine29 dot com

Thanks.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Avail for trade:
Syncros 31.6 post
Ringle Moby Deuce in 27.2
CBR spiders- 2) E, 1) F
1st gen Mavic Helium hubs
Pulstar front hub and spokes NOS
Diacompe Tsali disc front hub
Noleen rear shock
Rock Shox Coupe DeLuxe shock NOS
Avid microdapter- the one with ring is NOS
Paul derailleur long cage
Kooka Magura hydraulic levers
Boone Ti 8spd cassette 11-23
Action Tec Ti BB with Ti bolts 118mm

I'm looking for the following:
NOS M900 cassette
NOS ControlTech 31.6 post
NOS ControlTech 1-1/8" stem
NOS ControlTech 25.4 bars
ControlTech canti's or V's
Lawwill Leader 3 in 1-1/8"
Spin front wheel
Fox Alps 5r shock
NOS Smoke skinwalls
NOS XT M739 rear derailleur
SDG Kevlar saddle
ControlTech skewers
Ringle skewers


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Have:

1 NOS IRC Racer X-1
1 NOS Specialized Stumpjumper 2.2

Want

To pair either one up


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

SMRTIN said:


> Have:
> 
> 1 NOS IRC Racer X-1
> 1 NOS Specialized Stumpjumper 2.2
> ...


I might be able to make that happen


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I was just drafting you an email


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got an X1 Racer Pro but think that might be a newer tyre?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Will trade large for a medium Bonty Race Lite. All original cept grips, tires, bars (fisher power bulge), chain and tubes.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

X1 Racer Pro is newer, this is what I'm after


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Have a nice 1 1/4" threadless silver King headset that I don't have a frame for.


Need a decent 1 1/8" threadless any color King, or similar headset for the pile of frames I do have.




Steve


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have:
Shimano XTR FC-M900 175mm crank arms (+ inner & outer chainring bolts)
Shimano XTR FD-M901 (BS/TP, 31.8)
Shimano XT FD-M751 (BS/TP, 34.9) - FREE TO GOOD HOME!!

Want:
Non-Shimano, square taper, 94/58mm 175mm crank arms (White Industries preferred)
Shimano XTR FD (28.6 & bottom pull)


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

*Bontrager Race*

Med frame found. Thanks folks.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Want:
> Sram 9.0 carbon brake levers--the old plastic/nylonesque versions that made most brakes feel like a$$.


I have a pair of take-offs. Other than some storage marks on the L adjuster they're new. Anything other than what you listed for trade?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Been sitting on this for a while. I've come to the conclusion I have nothing that suits this and could use some other things for builds. NOS Westpine Neuron hub.










Stuff I'm after: M900 175 drive side crank arm, rings, Mantis fork w. min. 7" steerer, 3T carbon ARX stem 100x6 deg. Can never have too many Flites and XT 730 platform pedals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Stuff I'm after: M900 175 drive side crank arm.


I might have this actually. Let me check to see if I still do.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Have NOS Deetz cutdowns (36 hole silver), would like to trade for other rims that are tubeless and rim brake compatible, 26", and 32 hole (obviously they need not be VRC).


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Have? Need? You realize this is the vintage forum? You might be better served in a different forum. Good luck


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> Have? Need? You realize this is the vintage forum? You might be better served in a different forum. Good luck


Do you even know what Deetz cutdowns are?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

You were asking for tubeless or offering tubeless so I'm not sure this is where you would strike a deal.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm offering an obscure VRC rim in trade for something a little more modern, if that helps. I updated the original post to make that more clear.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 120mm American quill stem, 1" with rise
Want: 135-140mm American quill stem, 1" with rise


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Need a few things: 

82 Ritchey McKinley- Avocet T2 saddle, Campy seatpost QR, Simplex SJA103 front der.

82 Potts Custom- Magura motorcycle handlebars, Cinelli 1A, 80, 26.4 stem, either Stumpjumper, IRC X1, or Cyclopro Snakebellies.

83 Ritchey Competition- Campy or French Laprade seatpost, Binda Extra toe straps in black, 6 fin Mathauser brake pads. M700 brake levers black.

84 Mountain Goat Deluxe- MC70 brakes anno black, Campy seatpost QR.

94 Potts Steelhead- WTB dirt drop bars wide, WTB/King headset. 

98 WTB Phoenix- M952 shift levers. 

2000 Willits New Sheriff- 9 sp rear cassette, V brake drop bar levers Cane Creek or?, Brooks saddle, XTR 9sp 46 tooth ring, M953 FD and RD,

Have lots and lots of stuff: Deerhead to 739 Deraileurs, cranks, headsets, seatposts, wheels.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Need:
Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 linear pull brake (hey - rim brakes are sort of vintage, right? - they are going on a 90s Slingshot)
-This is the modular one that can be rebuilt to work from both sides

Have
m900 Cantilever brakes
m732? Canti brakes
M735? Crankset (175mm with stock low mileage black rings)
A set of silver and red mixed Avid Tri-Align canti brakes
Scott AT-2 LF handlebar (teeth are overrated, right?)
Shimano ST-M737 3x8 rapidfire plus shift/brake levers (for canti)


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Not 100% related to retro mtb technically but... 
HAVE- nearly new 130bcd (road) grafton joysticks in 175mm red ano, great for a 90s CX build

Want- other "boutique" road cranks in blue or purple (kooka, cook bros etc) 

Would consider- trade for clean and well functioning late 90s RS Sid St or team in blue, or possibly White Bros forks

Cranks were NOS until a few hundred miles ago. Small nick from stupid front derailleur is the only real flaw


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Have: Bullseye 130mm axle

Need: Bullseye 135mm axle


Can also trade just about anything else if you have the 135mm and don't need the 130mm.



Steve


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Got this 1991 Merlin Elevator frame + P2 fork and after riding it often enough, i realize it is a bit to small for me.









Ideally i would like to swap frame and fork against a fillet brazed Steve Potts frame/fork (top tube around 24").

Maybe someone is out there and up for it.

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

looking for:
-mavic 217 sunset (32 hole preferred, but others considered)
-GT mtb grips, AME crosshatch version, black
-selle italia flite ti
-panaracer smoke skinwall
-some sort of retro-ish hub(s). any colors considered. non shimano. 

have to trade:
-XT 739 short cage rear der.
-DX M650 long cage rear der.
-S Works team control 1.9 kevlar black
-Specialized Rockster Pro 1.9 kevlar black
-Panaracer Smoke Dart Hardcore 2.1 skinwall (very dryrotted, good for display bike only)
-Raceface Deuce headset, black, 1 1/8" BNIB
-Coda Magic Motorcycle rings, compact drive 58/94mm. 44/32/22
-Blackspire 94mm, 32t w shift ramps brand new
-FSA road ring, 110mm, 50t
-orange ano bottle cage
-Nuke Proof carbon rear mtn hub. 32H. might have been a early build, or prototype. More info if interested. Brand new, except i did lace it one time. never ridden.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking for a small Ibis Mojo frame. Around 15". 

I can build you a nice custom wheelset. I have many parts available for this and many other parts.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Need: Syncros 27.0 seatpost....hoping for second generation

Have: 1989 Deore DX thumbies, der's, cranks.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Syncros fork...
Looking for something modern


----------



## k-rod (Aug 14, 2015)

*Vintage Rockshox Mag 20/21 crown/1" threaded steerer needed for retro-build ...*

Hello people!

As the title says, I'm stuck on proceeding with my '89 Brodie Romax until I locate a Rockshox Mag 20 or 21 fork crown with a 1" threaded steerer that is minimum 190mm long.

I do have a Mag 21 Sl/Ti crown (in great condition) with an un-threaded 1 and 1/8" steerer (182mm long) ... and a Mag 20 crown with a 178mm long threaded, steel 1" steerer on hand that I would gladly trade, if that would be of a benefit to anyone ... or purchase outright.

Thank you for your time ... from the southwest coast of Canada!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Salsa Stem Trade*

Salsa K10 for F12 20 rise 1 inch quill made in Petaluma.

K10 1 inch quill stem 100mm 26 clamp!! 26 degree rise
Needs new powder coat. Comes with NOS decals multi colored logo.
Angled clamp for easier drop bar install
Have more pics that I can email


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*Seek Oakley 3's and Simplex SJA 103 Front Derailleur.*

Found thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool projects guys! Good luck!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hello hello. Anybody have 170mm Ritchey Logic cranks for 175 mm ones? My 175 mm ones are in good shape.


----------



## ppeak (Nov 6, 2015)

Need a longer crown steerer for some rock shox judy xc 1998 forks 1 1/8" 185mm or longer
UK based
Cheers


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

trade, guys, please? a big welcome to the uk guys. I like all the international guys on the boards.


----------



## ppeak (Nov 6, 2015)

ppeak said:


> Need a longer crown steerer for some rock shox judy xc 1998 forks 1 1/8" 185mm or longer
> UK based
> Cheers


Sorry forgot to say swap for the shorter 180mm one already on the forks


----------



## ironmike79 (Nov 9, 2015)

1997 26" GT Backwoods. Trade whole bike for some MTB goodies..


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm looking for an IRD stem around 135mm give or take. Have a nice pair of IRD Widgets with IRD boosters I can offer up as bait - plus some $ please ;-)


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

raidan73 said:


> I'm looking for an IRD stem around 135mm give or take. Have a nice pair of IRD Widgets with IRD boosters I can offer up as bait - plus some $ please ;-)


I've got an IRD stem in 155mm. If that fits within the margins of "give or take", let me know. I have an IRD Stainless Project frame that would love a set of IRD brakes.


----------



## narcotitlan (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi folks,

first post on this site so bear with me..

I'm Looking for: 
Suntour Command shifters for drop bars (the nice version)
Suntour XC9000 roller cam brakes

I've got a bunch of nice 80s stuff to trade and that's looking for a good home:

Suntour 6000 1st generation 'holey' roller cam brakes 
Salsa P10 high rise quill stem (no roller) 25.4 bar clamp.
Fillet brazed 1 and 1/4" inch quill stem with rise 26.0 clamp
Magura shorty motorbike levers
Suntour xc 27.2 seatpost
Deerhead M700 brake levers, 1 x set of brakes, rear derailleur
Specialized flag crankset in 175 with good rings
1" Answer Accutrax forks, 
Chrome roller cam forks with super long steerer but in 21.0 internal diameter
Shimano MT60 parts...

Thanks!


----------



## raidan73 (Feb 11, 2014)

LeeDumler said:


> I've got an IRD stem in 155mm. If that fits within the margins of "give or take", let me know. I have an IRD Stainless Project frame that would love a set of IRD brakes.


Thanks for the offer (and sorry for the late reply) but that's a bit long for me


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have-









Need-

Good question. Not a lot I really need. Some Revolutions for the Sovereign, maybe. Something interesting?


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Want: 
XT M732 rear derailleur (prefer medium or short cage)
XT M732 front derailleur, 28.6 bottom pull

Have:
XT M730 thumbies, brake levers, brakes, front and rear dérailleurs
XT M735 front and rear dérailleurs 
Sampson crankset 
Judy XC and SL
Other stuff


----------



## albatros38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Need :
- WTB Roller-Cam
- WTB/King 1' headset
- WTB roller-cam brake bridge

Have :
- mavic 230 tib 36H NOS (pair)
- XTR 1' headset NOS
- Titec titanium handlebar
- Salsa 1'1/8 roller stem for drop-bar


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Have: 2 volume Schwinn Bicycle Service Manual, I believe the copyright is 1972. Covers all the old klunker tech, old Campy, etc. It's in great condition, but may have a vintage greasy fingerprint or two somewhere.

As seen on Amazon (I am not the seller of these copies, link for info only.) : 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036UYKKW/

Want: White Industries eccentric axle 135mm ENO hub. Preferably 32 hole, silver, VGC.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Have: Cook Brothers F-Type 175mm Cranks 94bcd spider w/chainrings
Have: 1998 Santa Cruz Chameleon 14.5" polished frame.


















Want: 29er rear wheel with good disc hub.
Want: 760mm wide bar with matching 60mm stem.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Updated list of items to trade:


Ballistic Titanium 'Shorty' Bar-ends
Bar-end brake levers. 5 Sets. Brands - Delta, Tektro, Darwin, Norco
Bloodline 24" Wheel Trials Fork (Magura Rim or Disc)(Very light, 7" steer tube 1x1/8 threadless)
Bullet Bros Rear Derailleur Chain Tensioner Spring
Bullmoose Bar - Stamped 'GF' on quill
Campagnalo Crankset 170mm (newer model)
Campagnalo Strada Crankset 170mm
Control Tech Suspension Seatpost 27.0
Deore 9 speed derailleur
Diacompe Power Control 7 Cam-Style Levers
Diatech Win Brake Levers
Dkg brake booster - black
Dura Ace Seatpost 27.2
Gorilla brake boosters - black/silver
Kona Canti Levers (made for dr dew bar-end brake lever extenders)
Marin chromoly fork 1x1/8 threadless, super light
Mosh BMX Sprocket 28t, 1/8"
Nitto Chromoly Riser Bar 2" rise, 15 degree sweep, 27" wide
Onza Chromoly Bar Ends
Origin 8 bmx sprocket (purple) 25t, 3/32
Paul Components Cyclocross Brake Levers
Race Face Bottom Bracket 107mm, gold spindle
REAL Design Brake Levers (Canti/Linear Pull)
Redline Rigid Fork, 1 inch, u-brake style mounts
Rennen BMX Sprocket 26.2t, 3/32, gold color
Rennen BMX Sprocket 28t, 1/8"
Salsa Brake Boosters 2x (Carbon Fiber)
Shimano M737 RD, Long Cage
Shimano M737 FD, 34.9, bottom pull
Shimano RD-L523 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Shimano M900 XTR rear derailleur, short cage (2 long cages, will throw 1 in as deal sweetener)
Soma 100mm stem 1x1/8
Specialized Control Rear Tire (26x2.2)
Specialized Team Master Tire (26x1.9)
Specialized Titanium Stem 1x1/8, 135mm
Suntour Xc Pro Pedals
White Industries Cranks 58/94, 175mm (Sugino Version) Rings are 20x29x38




Items I am looking for -----

24" front wheel - disc/rim compatible
Anodized brake booster plates for rim brakes - purple/red/green/other
Anodized derailleur pulleys - any color
Avid bb7's - pair f+r
Bar-ends w/ quill style internal wedge: Syncros, Control Tech, Answer
Brake levers - linear pull, good quality, light. (xtr, xt, paul, cane creek)
Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dew, Tektro, Paul
Brake set - linear pull, front+rear pairs needed. (xtr, xt, paul, cane creek)
Cable noodle, hooked canoe for Paul Motolite brakes
CamelBak - XL Size for long rides and lots of capacity
Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 Linear Pull Brakes (F+R+Levers, If Possible)
Headset - 1 inch, threadless. King, Cane Creek
Hubs - front+rear set needed. prefer disc but not required. King, American classic, Xtr
Large 24" wheel bmx cruiser frame with 14-15" seat tube
New Helmet with visor and added rear protection
Paul Components Motolite Brakes - 1 or 2 pairs
Paul Components Seat Tube Mounted Chain Keeper
Purple or green shifter cable housing
Race Face Crankset - 74/110, vintage, low profile
Rigid fork - `1 inch, 395-410mm a-c
Rims - 27.5/650b, rim brake compatible
Salsa Chro-moto Riser Bar
T-Gear Left Side Crankarm, 175mm (Light purple ideal, but any color)
Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatpost - 27.0mm and 27.2mm, 320mm+ 
Titec Ithy's Saddle - Any version, 1 or more
110mm chainrings - 38/40/42/48 tooth.
74mm chainrings 26t and 28t. red, purple, blue, gold, green, other colors.
36t, 38t tooth rear cogs
XL padded riding shorts
XL windbreaker/rain shell
Xtr Crankset M900


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

*Wanted:*

- Race Face Turbine cranks: square taper, *black*, *110mm BCD*, 175mm in good condition

*Have:*

- Race Face Turbine cranks: square taper, *blue*, *94mm BCD*, 175mm in good condition


----------



## k-rod (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there ... I am looking for a minty long-cage M900 rear mech ... would one of your units match that description, by any chance?

Kent


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

k-rod said:


> Hi there ... I am looking for a minty long-cage M900 rear mech ... would one of your units match that description, by any chance?
> 
> Kent


Trade only please.


----------



## k-rod (Aug 14, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> Trade only please.


Of 
course, that's the idea - but first I must ascertain whether or not the trader has a particular component that this tradee wants ... and then, I would need to see if he or she wants anything that I have to offer in exchange (vintage orange/red Onxa bar ends/nos Deore2 rear mech/M900 rear canti calipers ... )


----------



## k-rod (Aug 14, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> Trade only please.


Oops, sorry - I should have quoted the person I was trying to initiate a trade with, in my earleir post.

Apologies!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

k-rod said:


> Oops, sorry - I should have quoted the person I was trying to initiate a trade with, in my earleir post.
> 
> Apologies!


Not at all. Good luck!


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

K-rod, here are some pictures of the xtr rd if that's what you were asking about.


Sorry about the poor picture quality. I don't have a camera, just my phone.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

The long cage rd's I have are a little too beat up to really offer them for trade, but I'd be glad to throw one in as a deal sweetener.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wanted:
Tioga T-Bone Stem, 1" x 150mm with 5-7 degrees of rise. Needs to be the vertical cable routing type, and Tange Prestige "made in Japan"

Have:
NOS Tioga T-Bone 1" x 135mm with internal cable routing, Tange Prestige, Made in Japan
NOS Tioga T-Bone 1" x 150mm with internal cable routing, Tange Prestige, Made in Japan


----------



## k-rod (Aug 14, 2015)

*M900 rear mech trade*



phoenixbikes said:


> The long cage rd's I have are a little too beat up to really offer them for trade, but I'd be glad to throw one in as a deal sweetener.


Hmm, I am looking for one that is in very good condition, if not close to new. What I have on hand for a (partial value) trade, is a set of M900 (rear) canti brakes, and possibly a set of M095 lever/shifters.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Have:
Merlin titanium frame, 19 inch. Serial number 8220. Good condition.

Want:
Larger titanium frame, 20-22 inch frame. Prefer clearance for 650b wheels.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I have this Yo Eddy. It's a S/M and a bit too small. I want a larger one in M or M/L. I'll trade the frame straight across for another Yo with an 1-1/8" headtube in similar condition, or an older 1" Yo with proper Yo or BOI fork (and I can sprinkle some cash on top, depending on condition). My frame is in original and near mint condition, and has rare features like three cable on right side routing with 1-1/8" headtube, and yellow fill/black outline decals. It also has original tooth picks, roller and seat collar seal.

I might also consider other frames if they are equally as cool and my size, like a Mountain Goat, Yeti, WTB, Salsa, Grove, Mantis...


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*frame for frame or nice parts DB Vertex Carbon*









HAVE:
VERY nice condition WCF diamondback vertex 21" (strangely same exact size as my '99 explosif 20") about 24.5" ETT, 1 1/8" headtube with new headset (haven't mounted race).

Can come with a nice long specialized direct drive db crmo fork but it's blue...

WANT:
Skinny tubed MTB KHS/Bianchi/Giant 760 etc.. or any 20" or + mtb in steel only

Actually would prefer 1" threadless with fork (I like'em wobbly!)


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

gone


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

I know, Germany is far away but would someone be interested in an overseas swap: my 1991 Bontrager OR in 20" (52cm c-t) for a OR in 18"? Frame only...

https://[URL=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1988323]

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

caemis said:


> I know, Germany is far away but would someone be interested in an overseas swap: my 1991 Bontrager OR in 20" (52cm c-t) for a OR in 18"? Frame only...
> 
> https://[URL=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1988323]
> 
> ...


I recommend keeping what you've got and just putting a shorter stem on it... and perhaps a 30t chainring.


----------



## winsorbeach (Mar 29, 2011)

might have post... are those XTRs 8 speeds? Are they compatible with the old XT derailleur on my 95 Bontrager?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Have: 1989 Rock Combo, 17" size. Built with M73X Deore XT










Would like to trade for some sort of cool vintage CX bike or the like - something a bit more road oriented.


----------



## spokes612 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have: 2010ish Salsa (Made by Lynskey) El Mariachi Ti. XL or 21" frame. Full SRAM XO 2x10 with Hope Hubs. King and a Reba RLT Ti Fork.









Want: Awesome vintage MTB in the 23"+ range. Moots, Ritchey, Potts, Mountain Goat etc.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Anyone have a spare '93-94 Bridgestone MB-1/MB-2 fork (the one with the super cool Ritchey crown) to fit a 55cm frame?

I have this fork (from a '93 MB-1) that fits a 52cm frame to trade. Likely other stuff too.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Found!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I have everything I need to build a 95 steel S Works frameset except the fork. I'm looking for a 1" threaded or threadless rigid with a minimum of a 5.5" steerer. I'd love to find a 91-95 Specialized Direct Drive but would consider anything, color doesn't matter.

I have a ~1991 Tange Bigfork 1 1/8" threaded with a 5.5"/140mm steerer. Paint has been stripped and it's ready for a blast and paint.

Also have numerous Shimano and Suntour odds and ends to trade.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

